# Dead Penguin



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I came home from Skiing yesterday and my Penguin 150 was dead. I took it apart to see if it was just clogged, nope, motor is toast. I just ordered an AC50, and I'll go through the warranty process on my Penguin, it's less than 2 months old. Kinda bummed :sad:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That is really unfortunate and unusual. I have had this happen three or more times with the old-school Whisper filters, so I finally stopped buying those.

Hopefully you'll have better luck with the new filter.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bummer, you expect new stuff to work for awhile. This kind of thing is why I want 2 filters on each tank.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

That stinks. It was probably just a lemon... I know impellers go out all the time, and you can get a replacement pretty cheap. If there was no power at all then it's the wiring, and it's definately better to get a new one.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FlatLine said:


> Well, I came home from Skiing yesterday and my Penguin 150 was dead. I took it apart to see if it was just clogged, nope, motor is toast. I just ordered an AC50, and I'll go through the warranty process on my Penguin, it's less than 2 months old. Kinda bummed :sad:


FL: I am not familiar with the Penguin 150 but if possible:


[1] Remove the pads/filter media and the biowheel;

[2] Backflush out the pump chamber via the discharge orifice from the pump to the filter chambers with very hot tap water (use a "squirter" if you have one);

[3] Use a medium bristle tooth brush and try to "clean up into intake orifice of the pump" and backflush again with hot water.
This may not work on your P150 but has for me on my Eclipse 5G's and would be much less time consuming than the warranty process.

TR


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> FL: I am not familiar with the Penguin 150 but if possible:
> 
> 
> [1] Remove the pads/filter media and the biowheel;
> ...


I pretty much did that once I saw it wasn't working. I ended up testing the motor with a VM and it's shorted, so the motor is toast.


----------

